# Urgent help about fiber



## AnneGwish (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey guysPretty new to the board but not to the D. I've been taking Modulon for about a year or so. I dont find that its completely changed my life, but the D has gotten better. I havent taken nearly as many immodium as I used to. However, I had started taking fiber supplements because I read it might harden my stool, and it really didn't do much except give me gas and cramping. Anyhow. Point being I leave for Cuba on saturday, have my immodium ready to go. And I bought a new brand of fiber that is without psyllium. It's called FiberSmart. Anyone know anything about this? And if this is a good idea? Any help, ideas, hell anything to help out with the D...or rather the fear of the D for vacation? Im not looking long-term right now, I'll deal witht hat later. I need something now.Cheers all,Angela


----------



## Aubs (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi Angela,I'm sorry, but I personally haven't heard of that fiber supplement. I've seen a few at the store, but I don't know the names. When my doctor suggested I start taking fiber, I started with Metamucil (sp) and that left me EXTREMELY bloated and cramped, even if I only took 1/2 the dose. Someone on the boards suggested that I try citrucel and that has worked awesome. I have been feeling 80% better since I started taking it. I apologize I can't recall the differences between them, but I think that even though they're soluable fiber, they have different make-ups. Good luck!Aubs


----------

